# R.H.D



## 99110 (May 8, 2006)

Hello all 

If Hymers are made in Germany whats the chance of getting a R H D .
We would really like a mercedes engine,no longer than 6 metres as it is for two people..If we cannot get a right hand drive any suggestions regarding a different make similar, we are not intending to venture abroad often.


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi, Hymer do rh. drive look up hymer dealers & check their websites.

Good hunting,

Alex.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Hymer*

Hi

www.hymeruk.com

www.hymer.com

Russell


----------



## hettiehymer (Mar 17, 2006)

*RHD HYMER*

Deepcar import from Germany so mostly LHD but when we were looking for ours they had a couple of RHD they really know their Hymers and have a very good reputation look at www.dmiuk.co.uk

you could also try edgehillmotorhomes.co.uk or friendlyhippo.co.uk.

if you want to see a lot of Hymers in one place then go to Brownhills in Newark however would not recommend buying from them we had a bad experience as did many on this site.

good luck


----------



## jocie (Dec 24, 2006)

*rhd hymer*

We have bought two rhd Hymers, one from Madisons and it's replacement from the same place which had become Brownhills Clifton (near Preston and now known as Hymer U.K.) While I appreciate that a lot of members have had bad experiences dealing with Brownhills at Newark, we have found the Hymer U.K. lot reasonable to deal with: they experienced quite a turnover in technical and managerial staff in the 3years or so after the Brownhills takeover of Madisons, but I think things have settled down now, although I would be interested to hear if any of you know otherwise. I am reasonably technically competent and have usually been able to tell them exactly what the problem is and what I expect them to do about it, but even after the warranty had expired I have found them to be prepared to do some work ex gratia, and also to provide technical advice .


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

*Hymer RHD*

We got our Merc 640 through a private ad on the hymerdirect site - www.friendlyhippo.co.uk/hymerdirect/

Peter Hambilton also has one or two in his stock.

Smick


----------



## merctoby (Jan 18, 2007)

*rhd hymer !!*

because hymer are wide you will find that on each side of the dash ?? their are gap,s filled with may be shelve,s what ever . the point is it is quite simple . you employ some with experiance of vehicle,s find a right hand drive vehicle , the same model but in van design . theis is alway,s some breaking one . the dash ect, ect,s but on the hole this is very cheap way to do this . and it work,s have done qiute a few .

have fun keep traveling .


----------

